# Topics > Entities > Personalities >  Hugh Herr

## Airicist

media.mit.edu/people/hherr

twitter.com/hughherr

Hugh Herr on Wikipedia

Hugh Herr (born October 25, 1964) is an American rock climber, engineer, and biophysicist.

Look at Adrianne Haslet-Davis

Biomech Group - vimeo.com/user19462571

----------


## Airicist

Video Interview with Hugh Herr, director of the Biomechatronics Group at the MIT Media Lab 

 Published on Oct 15, 2012




> AVING NEWS had an interview with Hugh Herr, the director of the Biomechatronics Group at the MIT Media Lab at 'Korea Electronics Show (KES) 2012'
> 
> Question
> 
> 1. Could you please introduce yourself including how did you start studying the Convergence Technology of body and machine?
> 
> 2. You had a presentation based on "Human 2.0: New minds, New Bodies, New Identities" at International conference on Industry Convergence 2012. Could you please make long and valuable presentation short ?
> 
> 3. MIT Media Lab is at the center of the world by creating new future technology, What kind of technology do you focus on?
> ...

----------


## Airicist

Hugh Herr: The new bionics that let us run, climb and dance 

 Published on Mar 28, 2014




> Hugh Herr is building the next generation of bionic limbs, robotic prosthetics inspired by nature's own designs. Herr lost both legs in a climbing accident 30 years ago; now, as the head of the MIT Media Lab's Biomechatronics group, he shows his incredible technology in a talk that's both technical and deeply personal — with the help of ballroom dancer Adrianne Haslet-Davis, who lost her left leg in the 2013 Boston Marathon bombing, and performs again for the first time on the TED stage.

----------


## Airicist

Hugh Herr, Bionic Man - Part 1
June 5, 2012




> Hugh Herr is an engineer, biophysicist, and rock climber whose legs were amputated after suffering severe frostbite while mountain climbing. Herr designed his own prostheses in order to climb again and is now the head of the Biomechatronic research group at the MIT Media Lab- the head in his field.

----------


## Airicist

Hugh Herr, Bionic Man - Part 2
June 5, 2012

----------


## Airicist

Gamechanger - Hugh Herr
September 12, 2011




> This is a video I cut recently for Time.com. It's an interesting little vignette about a guy who's been working on artificial limbs for many years, and recently has brought a highly computerized variant to market. I did the dialog edit (from the full interview), picked music, pulled stills and put it all together. A fun project for a few days!

----------


## Airicist

Hugh Herr: MassTLC 2014 Distinguished Leadership Award 

 Published on Sep 15, 2014




> This Distinguished Leadership Award was presented to Hugh Herr, individual whose pioneering research and development in the field of biomechatronics has provided grater mobility and new hope to individuals with physical disabilities.

----------


## Airicist

Biomechatronics

Published on Mar 9, 2015




> "Hugh Herr is changing the way we think about our bodies. ""Bionic researchers,” he says, “contemplate a future world in which what is biological and what is not will be forever blurred.” Herr is director of the Biomechatronics group at MIT’s Media Lab, where he invents bionic limbs that move like flesh and blood, and exoskeletons that can extend function for us all. In this World Economic Forum video, Herr describes how he defied doctor’s predictions to transform the world of prosthetics and the lives of thousands of amputees, starting with his own.
> 
> Watch the full video above or read a selection of quotes below.
> 
> On disability
> “Today we live in a world where disability is commonplace. The level of human suffering is beyond all human comprehension. So many people have disabilities and a poorer quality of life than they seek. The field of bionics imagines a future where that’s not the case, where disability has largely been solved.”
> 
> “The science and technology that will enable the elimination of disability after disability, will also I believe set the technological foundation for human augmentation. Recently we’ve established at MIT the centre for extreme bionics. It’s critically important to deeply understand how human’s work from our limbs to our brain - how does it all work?”
> 
> ...

----------


## Airicist

IEEE @ SXSW 2015 - Extreme Bionics: The End of Disability

Published on Apr 22, 2015




> As the co-director of the Center for Extreme Bionics at MIT Media Lab, Hugh Herr is working to advance technology leading to the elimination of disability and the reinvention of society through electromechanical enhancements to our bodies. By understanding the electrical signals in our nerves and muscles, he is designing revolutionary prosthetics that not only allow people to walk, but to sense their environments, actually feeling the grass beneath their bare mechanical “feet.” He is creating machines that will augment and enhance human capabilities in ways that exceed beyond the boundaries of nature and biology. Contributions like Herr’s will mean the next generation of robotic prosthetics may well eliminate the barriers between human limitation and human potential and extinguish the conceptual and social divide between man and machine. In this compelling session at SXSW 2015 -- which included an introduction and interview by Mary Ward-Callan (Managing Director, IEEE Technical Activities) -- Hugh provided insight into how his work goes beyond just repairing damaged bodies and pushes the limits of body hacking.

----------


## Airicist

Can prosthetics outperform real limbs?

Published on Nov 4, 2015




> MIT Media Lab's Hugh Herr explains how he looks to nature when developing new bionic appendages. The amputee and avid rock climber discusses how his biomechatronics division is pioneering the technologies that aim to augment human physical capabilities.

----------


## Airicist

How we'll become cyborgs and extend human potential | Hugh Herr

Published on Jun 20, 2018




> Humans will soon have new bodies that forever blur the line between the natural and synthetic worlds, says bionics designer Hugh Herr. In an unforgettable talk, he details "NeuroEmbodied Design," a methodology for creating cyborg function that he's developing at MIT, and shows us a future where we've augmented our bodies in a way that will redefine human potential -- and, maybe, turn us into superheroes. "During the twilight years of this century, I believe humans will be unrecognizable in morphology and dynamics from what we are today," Herr says. "Humanity will take flight and soar."

----------

